# The Buhawi RDA



## kimbo (13/1/15)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10012220/2075400-buhawi-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/15)

The "engraving" on the ass end of this *clone *is hilarious!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

